# How tall of a pen should I buy? 42" or 48"?



## GK44 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

How tall of an exercise pen should I buy for a 2 year old Netherland buck? 42" or 48"? 

Also, should I get the pen that has a door or doesn't have a door? I'm wanting to attach the pen using clips to a large dog crate so he has plenty of room to romp around. I didn't know which kind of pen can connect to a crate that way. There are just so many out there, for sale online that I don't really know what to pick. Any help would be great!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 27, 2014)

I have this pen -- in the 30" height.
[FONT=&quot]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H904WI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


That is usually a fine height[/FONT] for average rabbits. Of course there are always the rare exceptions. We've even heard on this forum of someone who had a rabbit that learned to climb the pen. But that was very, very rare.


----------



## selbert (Jan 27, 2014)

If you have room for it: the bigger the better! If you have room for it! If you buy the grids (sorry I don't know where you would buy them in America as I'm from the UK) but they look like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SXSER6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

They're great because if it is a little small, you can just buy a few more, add them here and there and be really creative! They're super easy to attach dog crate and extra pens to and you can buy shelves like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BH2WXXC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
For your little bun to hop up on to.

Rabbits truly are grateful for your creativity! Plus you can make them any shape you like, so if room is an issue you can just make a taller cage with 2 or 3 levels! Buns love high places! 

Hope this helps, let us know how you get on  

:brownbunny


----------



## selbert (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh snap it wouldn't let me edit it sorry for the mistakes. I would also like to add that though netherland dwarves aren't the biggest of buns, they still love to binky and whatnot. The RSPCA guidelines for cage sizes are: the rabbit should be able to do three consecutive large hops and be able to stand on their hind legs (meerkat style) without their ears or head being restricted by the cage. So either 42 or 8" should be fine! 
I also think having a door would be nice, so your little bun can have the option of leaving his cage on his own accord and also during exercise time, he might want to hop back in for food and water. But you could just move his food out when he's out so it's not really a problem!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Here's a photo of my 30" height x-pen. Ignore the wrapping around the lower part of the pen. That was a temporary thing I did while bonding rabbits. And the bun in there is an 8 or 9 lb bunny.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 27, 2014)

Some bunnies can jump 3ft very easily.
Id go with the 42" or 48" not any shorter.
Better to get taller then sonething too short and realise after your rabbits destroyed your room that they can jump.
You will most likely connect the rabbits cage to the 2 ends of the xpen. Not the door. But a door would be handy for yourself.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 27, 2014)

selbert said:


> The RSPCA guidelines for cage sizes are: the rabbit should be able to do three consecutive large hops and be able to stand on their hind legs (meerkat style) without their ears or head being restricted by the cage. So either 42 or 8" should be fine!



Not sure if you were thinking width or height there, but the OP's 42-48 question was regarding height. Since there is no 'roof' on the x-pen, the only concern about height would be to ensure the rabbit can't hop over the sides.
It sounded like you were thinking floorspace when you recommended 42 or 48, so I just wanted to clarify. :big wink:


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Watermelons said:


> Some bunnies can jump 3ft very easily.
> Id go with the 42" or 48" not any shorter.



42" would certainly be high enough. But I wouldn't say 3' is an easy jump (especially with no head start). The world record for a bunny jumping is 39". 

(Truly not trying to be contentious here. Just saying that in my 25 years of keeping rabbits, I've never had one jump over a 30" tall x-pen.)

You could even go with the 36" height if you want to be extra safe. Just remember that the taller you go, the heavier that pen gets to carry around.

I had a 48" for my dog and it was all I could do to lift it up and carry it a few feet. I had to "waddle walk" it to get it anywhere (and I'm not petite!).


----------



## GK44 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm thinking either a 36" or a 42" but I don't think I'll be buying a 48". Like Blue eyes said, the 48" is heavy to move. 

The door I'm referring to is the door on the ex-pen for a person to go in and out of. They make some of them like that instead of the continuous panels.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 27, 2014)

GK44 said:


> I'm thinking either a 36" or a 42" but I don't think I'll be buying a 48". Like Blue eyes said, the 48" is heavy to move.
> 
> The door I'm referring to is the door on the ex-pen for a person to go in and out of. They make some of them like that instead of the continuous panels.


 
Well most pens have 2 ends and are not a continuous circle. So I would attach those ends to the dog crate you're using as a cage, and then the door in the pen would be for your use to enter in and out. 


> Also, should I get the pen that has a door or doesn't have a door? I'm wanting to attach the pen using clips to a large dog crate so he has plenty of room to romp around. I didn't know which kind of pen can connect to a crate that way. There are just so many out there, for sale online that I don't really know what to pick. Any help would be great!



As per height, you have no idea how high your rabbit can jump until they actually do. It is your risk, many rabbits actually can jump quite high regardless of what some world record is. How many people have world record judges around when their rabbit decides to hop a pen to go cause trouble? Nobody was around when my demons decided to hop over the 30" barricade I had in place, then proceeded to hop back over it clearing it by a good 6-8" when I was trying to catch them. I like to suggest lids for pens for just this reason, especially when outside. If inside, I would ensure the room its in is fair game (bunny proofed) if a bunny escapes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 27, 2014)

We've always felt bigger is better, but don't like one too high--still want to be able to step over. We have had 3 bunnies that were climbers, so it didn't matter how tall--went up to 48 inches and then started watching the little buggers. They'd jump up on the side and then just start climbing till they got to the top and then would jump--like watching a really fat, hairy spider. Went back to the lower pen and put a lid on it, oh joy!


----------



## GK44 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, I have the exercise pen that has two ends in mind to buy. The one I am referring to has a "door" like this one (it's shown in the front with a latch). Just trying to figure out which kind of pen to purchase and want him to be happy. The one I attached has other heights like 36", 42" and 48". I appreciate everyone's thoughts!


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Jan 27, 2014)

GK44 said:


> Yes, I have the exercise pen that has two ends in mind to buy. The one I am referring to has a "door" like this one (it's shown in the front with a latch). Just trying to figure out which kind of pen to purchase and want him to be happy. The one I attached has other heights like 36", 42" and 48". I appreciate everyone's thoughts!



That is exactly the x pen we got for our forthcoming bunny (a Flemish Giant/New Zealand mix), we got the 36" height with the door. After busting some of the clips that keep the darn thing together I managed to get a good set up with it attached to the extra large dog crate we bought (I wanted the door in the front as the dog crate we got has the 2 doors and I wanted it set up so both the crates door that was on the wider side and the x pen door lined up) yes, I'm OCD!! I'll probably have to take a picture to explain further but really like the set up, loads of room! We will be clothes pinning a sheet over the top to prevent any escapes at night and while we are not home.


----------



## selbert (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh yes I could see how confusing that advice could have been, I automatically assumed cage! Apologies. Well if you think about adding a roof, you know those guidelines haha. 

All the best!

:brownbunny


----------



## GK44 (Jan 28, 2014)

No apologies needed 

3willowsbunny... Has your Flemish Giant/New Zealand mix ever jumped over the 36" pen?


----------



## Sindri27 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would go for the taller one. I have a 36 inch and before I thought it was fine for my little netherland girl but now she has show that she loves to jump high and I found her on the bed in the guest room which is now her room. Just cause they are small doesn't mean they cant jump high if they want to. Our guest bed is on the taller side.


----------



## Sindri27 (Jan 28, 2014)

I wasn't sure how my pic attached. hehe That's Kilala in her favorite spot on the bed.


----------



## GK44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Sindri! I did choose the 42" pen. I had a 20% off discount on my first purchase at Petco and ordered one for less than $50. It was already discounted about half then they applied the discount which made it a great deal! It isn't like the one up above but it got great reveiws by other bunny owners. 

Kilala is a cute bun!


----------



## Sindri27 (Jan 28, 2014)

Great 42 should be a good size for your little guy. Discounts are awesome!


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

GK44 said:


> No apologies needed
> 
> 3willowsbunny... Has your Flemish Giant/New Zealand mix ever jumped over the 36" pen?



We don't have him/her yet, picking up our baby on the 15th of February. If he does jump over I will get a higher x pen or adapt at somehow. The sheet will be secured over the top when we are not home so I will be home if he ever decides to jump over. I'm home a lot so I plan on having him out with me almost all the time after he masters potty training.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Jan 29, 2014)

Sindri, she is such a cutie!!!


----------

